# new MES30, going to smoke a pork butt for the first time tomorrow



## echinacea (Sep 16, 2016)

hi, im new to the forum (my first post) and i just got an MES30 digital this wednesday, black with no window.

my experience thus far was ribs which were unremarkable. i took 2 racks of baby back ribs, pulled the membranes, added rub and i put it in the preseasoned (done the night before for 3hrs at 275, chips in the last 45) smoker which had been at 275 for 30 minutes. i added chips and lowered temp to 230 and cooked for 6 hours adding chips every 45 minutes to an hour or so. i spritzed with apple juice about 4 times and i only added water to the pan at first. i kept the vent closed.

i should have wrapped at the 4 hour mark (they were 3lb racks)

tomorrow i plan on doing a pork butt, but i dont wanna screw it up. im looking to get an 8 to 10 pound so im guessing i will have to start late tonight.

its my birthday, help it not be a disaster


----------



## echinacea (Sep 16, 2016)

20160914_184035.jpg



__ echinacea
__ Sep 16, 2016






this is how the ribs came out. should i have only smoked for 2 hours then wrapped for 2 hours then take the wrapped ribs and put them on a cooler or oven for another hour?


----------



## echinacea (Sep 16, 2016)

questions i have are;

1) how often do you add chips to the mes30? i was doing every 45min to an hour. for short smoking times like 2hrs, is this enough?

2) the manual says to leave the vent closed unless youre doing fish. others say full open yet others say cracked halfway. wouldnt that dry it out and lose heat?

3) do you empty the ash tray at any time during cooking, especially for long smokes

4) should you always have water in the pan?


----------



## icyhot (Sep 16, 2016)

Every 45 min is fine.  I would only add chips for the first couple of hours.also leave your vent wide open. You don't want stale smoke staying in the smoker.


----------



## icyhot (Sep 16, 2016)

I also never put water in the pan. Just foil it over for easy clean up.


----------



## echinacea (Sep 16, 2016)

another thing is it rains a lot here, if it rains while its smoking i put foil over the digital unit and will shield the top with some plywood laying on a table and hanging over about 9" above to keep rain off it...the cable goes right inside the house through a door right next to it so the extension cord plug is safe. i hope thats enough protection


----------



## echinacea (Sep 16, 2016)

20160916_170827.jpg



__ echinacea
__ Sep 16, 2016





ok, about that butt...these are the commercial spices i have and i plan on using 3 lil pigs cherry and smoking it over cherry wood. should i put mustard on it first as an adhesive?

if its 8 pounds then i smoke at 225 for 16 hours, fat side down. i plan on starting at 11pm and add chips at midnight, 1, 2 and 3am. should i then wrap it or leave it until i get up around 8 or 9 to wrap? after the 16hrs do i put it in a cooler or oven for a couple hours? i have a wireless thermometer....what temp should i wrap it, take it out?


----------



## echinacea (Sep 16, 2016)

oh, and i plan on spritzing it with apple juice when i add the chips and when it gets wrapped ill baste it with rub/butter/honey mix


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2016)

echinacea said:


> ok, about that butt...these are the commercial spices i have and i plan on using 3 lil pigs cherry and smoking it over cherry wood. should i put mustard on it first as an adhesive?
> 
> if its 8 pounds then i smoke at 225 for 16 hours, fat side down. i plan on starting at 11pm and add chips at midnight, 1, 2 and 3am. should i then wrap it or leave it until i get up around 8 or 9 to wrap? after the 16hrs do i put it in a cooler or oven for a couple hours? i have a wireless thermometer....what temp should i wrap it, take it out?


I would put the fat side up in an electric smoker.

Here might be some hints, instead of answering a lot of questions.

Done in an MES 40:

*Pulled Boston Pork Butt*         
Bear


----------



## echinacea (Sep 16, 2016)

change of plans....they didnt have any butts left so i got a 10lb loin













20160916_210412.jpg



__ echinacea
__ Sep 16, 2016


----------



## goldmine1965 (Sep 17, 2016)

echinacea said:


> questions i have are;
> 
> 1) how often do you add chips to the mes30? i was doing every 45min to an hour. for short smoking times like 2hrs, is this enough?
> 
> ...


I haven't done ribs yet, so can't help there. But..

1. I think a lot folks here do not use wood chips. They use BBQ pellets in a smoke generator like the Amazen Smoker (AMNPS). The website is https://www.amazenproducts.com. Also there is the Smoke Daddy Pellet Pro Smoke ring.

2. Vent completely open

3. trying to empty ashtray is not applicable if using the AMNPS or other smoke generator.

4. no water in the pan. Especially if you decide to use the AMNPS or other smoke generators.

Do a search on this forum for AMNPS and you will get a ton on information.


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 17, 2016)

Goldmine1965 said:


> I haven't done ribs yet, so can't help there. But..
> 
> 1. I think a lot folks here do not use wood chips. They use BBQ pellets in a smoke generator like the Amazen Smoker (AMNPS). The website is https://www.amazenproducts.com. Also there is the Smoke Daddy Pellet Pro Smoke ring.
> 
> ...


People like myself also use the 'Smoke Ring' from 'Smoke Daddy' in place of the AMNPS.


----------



## goldmine1965 (Sep 17, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> People like myself also use the 'Smoke Ring' from 'Smoke Daddy' in place of the AMNPS.


Just bought one a couple of days ago. Haven't used it yet. Plan to do a boneless turkey breast roast in my MES 30 using the ring. Tried everything and could not get the AMNPS to stay lit. Even did the mailbox mod.

If it works out, I'll use it on my Green Mountain Pellet grill/smoker too.


----------



## echinacea (Sep 17, 2016)

Goldmine1965 said:


> I haven't done ribs yet, so can't help there. But..
> 
> 1. I think a lot folks here do not use wood chips. They use BBQ pellets in a smoke generator like the Amazen Smoker (AMNPS). The website is https://www.amazenproducts.com. Also there is the Smoke Daddy Pellet Pro Smoke ring.
> 2. Vent completely open
> ...


i ordered an AMNPS last night...im glad i google searched and found this forum (since im banned on FB so couldnt ask the smoking group there)


----------



## goldmine1965 (Sep 17, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> People like myself also use the 'Smoke Ring' from 'Smoke Daddy' in place of the AMNPS.


What kind of smoker do you have? I have the MES 30 and I just checked and the Smoke Ring does not fit on the bottom where most people put the AMNPS. I thought of putting on the shelf above the food but don't want to get ash on the food.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2016)

echinacea said:


> i ordered an AMNPS last night...im glad i google searched and found this forum (since im banned on FB so couldnt ask the smoking group there)


That's Great----You'll love it !!

The most important thing is learning to get it lit right, before you put it in.

Follow the instructions that come with it first.

Then if you have trouble, check the Link below:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

Then if you have a Heat gun, check the video in Post #1 of that Thread.

If you don't have a Heat gun, check out my Post #2 on that thread.

Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## echinacea (Sep 17, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great----You'll love it !!
> 
> The most important thing is learning to get it lit right, before you put it in.
> 
> ...


yep, i have a heat gun in storage somewhere...gotta dig it out. i just need a small propane torch, will probably hit harbor freight tomorrow


----------



## dr k (Sep 17, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> People like myself also use the 'Smoke Ring' from 'Smoke Daddy' in place of the AMNPS.


Were you the one that used Jack Daniels charcoal pellets in the past and did you still have problems with the AMNPS staying lit. I have never had any sort of issues with the mailbox mod and AMNPS. I have a local pellet distributor that sells Bbq'ers Delight one pound bags like Todd does for $4.50/bg. I wanted to try the Jack Daniels one pound bag. From my research I have found they are made from the maple wood charcoal the whisky is dripped through as well as oak saw dust but they are midnight black pellets that appear to only be charcoal. If I like the one pound bag, they sell 20lb. bags for $24.00. I looked at Todd's site but couldn't find the large 20lb. bag. I'm still loaded with Todd's pellets. 
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2016)

echinacea said:


> yep, i have a heat gun in storage somewhere...gotta dig it out. i *just need a small propane torch,* will probably hit harbor freight tomorrow


LOL---Might be a dumb reason, but I like the Bernzamatic "Fat Boy", because I can set it on my porch railing without it falling over so easily.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## echinacea (Sep 17, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Might be a dumb reason, but I like the Bernzamatic "Fat Boy", because I can set it on my porch railing without it falling over so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought about it and picked up a brass benzomatic ul2317 at home depot. i thought the el cheapo harbor freight stuff might not be a good idea with flammable materials and cheap seals that leak.

i have reservations about the amnps working though, the area i live in always has high humidity especially in the summertime....we are about 300 feet from the ohio river and it rains a lot. its worth a try though.


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 17, 2016)

Dr K said:


> Were you the one that used Jack Daniels charcoal pellets in the past and did you still have problems with the AMNPS staying lit. I have never had any sort of issues with the mailbox mod and AMNPS. I have a local pellet distributor that sells Bbq'ers Delight one pound bags like Todd does for $4.50/bg. I wanted to try the Jack Daniels one pound bag. From my research I have found they are made from the maple wood charcoal the whisky is dripped through as well as oak saw dust but they are midnight black pellets that appear to only be charcoal. If I like the one pound bag, they sell 20lb. bags for $24.00. I looked at Todd's site but couldn't find the large 20lb. bag. I'm still loaded with Todd's pellets.
> -Kurt


Kurt, that was me. I couldn't get the JD Pellets to stay lit in the AMNPS. At Todds suggestion, I tried the TUBE. I had a bit of difficulty getting them lit correctly in the TUBE, but once lit, they stayed lit although the smoke wasn't all that heavy. Since then I purchased the SMOKE RING from Smoke Daddy and it was easy to light, stayed lit and smoked good with the JD Pellets as it also does with the other pellets.

You are correct on what the JD Pellets being made from the charcoal the whisky is dripped thru and not the pure wood from the barrels. I too am loaded with Todds pellets and really need to get rid of some. I have some cherry, pitmasters choice, and one or two e of others that I have never used and probably won't, plus one or two I tried once and probably won't use. I ordered too darn many kinds the first time I ordered some. All I use anymore are Hickory, Oak, Mesquite, Pecan and was using JD  on ribs, but lately have been using Pecan on ribs instead.


----------



## brickguy221 (Sep 18, 2016)

Goldmine1965 said:


> What kind of smoker do you have? I have the MES 30 and I just checked and the Smoke Ring does not fit on the bottom where most people put the AMNPS. I thought of putting on the shelf above the food but don't want to get ash on the food.


My Smoker is a 2.5 Bluetooth  40" Smoker.  I place mine on the floor mounted on a tiny rack approx 1 1/2" off the floor on left hand side.Put yours next to the wall on the bottom shelf and you will get no ashes on the food.


----------



## dr k (Sep 18, 2016)

Goldmine1965 said:


> What kind of smoker do you have? I have the MES 30 and I just checked and the Smoke Ring does not fit on the bottom where most people put the AMNPS. I thought of putting on the shelf above the food but don't want to get ash on the food.


If you have the oval water pan the width of your smoker it fits on any level not just the intended level right above the heating element. I have mine on the second from  the bottom level to make a higher obstacle for the heat to go around for even heating. I put a rack on top of watet pan as a jig to center it in the smoker and remove the rack if I don't need it for food. Now you can use the bottom rack for the smoker generator. If you have the gen. 2 with the slant drip tray and baby water pan, just take those out and use a foil pan as an empty water pan/drip catcher on the second from the bottom level and the smoke generator on the bottom rack. Or do the mailbox mod which I prefer. Mailbox mod or not I keep my water pan on the second from the bottom level.  This its what mine looks like. 












CAM00898.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 28, 2016





-Kurt


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 18, 2016)

Loins are hard to cook - keep an eye on it so it doesn't dry out


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 18, 2016)

Loins are hard to cook - keep an eye on it so it doesn't dry out


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 18, 2016)

I have the signature series MES - and I love it.

For me - babybacks aren't the best choice for ribs - they got popular cause of a jingle -  not the flavor. BUT.........

Use the 3-2-1 method at 225.

I preheat also at 270 for one hr  then turn down to 225 while I have door open.

I put apple cider in the water tray - not water. (This isn't really for moisture believe it or not - it serves as a heat sink to even out the temp inside - some people use sand)

then 3 hrs in heat. 2 hrs wrapped in foil - put a little cider in there, and some honey over the ribs and wrap)

1 hr out of foil, and put on light sauce. Turns out awesome everytime. Try spare ribs and youll never go back!


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 18, 2016)

yes - also - vents w little less than wide open - you need smoke flow. do not open and close the smoker to spray it - they will be fine - set the heat / time and forget about it - you wont see the ribs till done.


----------



## echinacea (Sep 20, 2016)

oh yeah, the loin came out perfect. as it turns out, it was split in half at the packager so i just did half. prehear for 30 at 275 then turned down to 220. add chips and spray every 45 minutes. it took 3 1/2 hours to get to 147degrees. wrapped it in foil with the sauce additive then on the plates. it was so soft and the smoke and rub were perfect. the kids wanted more....even the cat stole a piece off a plate


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2016)

echinacea said:


> oh yeah, the loin came out perfect. as it turns out, it was split in half at the packager so i just did half. prehear for 30 at 275 then turned down to 220. add chips and spray every 45 minutes. it took 3 1/2 hours to get to 147degrees. wrapped it in foil with the sauce additive then on the plates. it was so soft and the smoke and rub were perfect. the kids wanted more....even the cat stole a piece off a plate


Sounds Perfect !!

Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## downsouthsmoke (Sep 20, 2016)

echinacea said:


> questions i have are;
> 
> 1) how often do you add chips to the mes30? i was doing every 45min to an hour. for short smoking times like 2hrs, is this enough?
> 
> ...


Define unremarkable. Bad flavor? Tough? Curious what you felt the shortcomings were.

1) The need for more chips is more of an eye test for me. When I note the smoke beginning to waiver or wear out, I throw some more in it. You just have to find the feel. You could also use one of the AMAZEN products as outlined above. As for how long I continue to add chips, I'm really just going for a certain color. Once the ribs have reached my desired color, I stop adding smoke and just keep applying heat. There's split camps on this issue, but I adhere to the opinion that at some point your meat just stops taking good smoke (again, can usually tell by color) and starts taking on too much bad smoke and starts getting bitter. With ribs I would keep adding smoke to them until they hit a nice mahogany color and then kill the smoke. At this point you can either wrap them or just keep rolling naked, whichever you prefer.

2) I run the vent 100% open. You need good airflow. I'm sure there's a scientific explanation, but you want the smoke that's in there to get out at some point and not just linger. If you aren't letting the smoke out (even with a 50% vent), you're just drowning your meat in bad smoke. 

3) Just keep your eye on the tray when you pull the handle to add more. If it looks full, clear it out. For ribs, you shouldn't be cooking with chips long enough to really need to empty the tray. 

4) I always use the pan. Really a personal preference.


----------



## bregent (Sep 20, 2016)

>oh yeah, the loin came out perfect. as it turns out, it was split in half at the

>packager so i just did half. prehear for 30 at 275 then turned down to 220.

Nice! Next time you might try a sear over a hot grill once it approaches your final IT.


----------



## echinacea (Sep 22, 2016)

bregent said:


> >oh yeah, the loin came out perfect. as it turns out, it was split in half at the
> 
> >packager so i just did half. prehear for 30 at 275 then turned down to 220.
> 
> Nice! Next time you might try a sear over a hot grill once it approaches your final IT.


i dont have a grill....someday ill have a smoker/grill. not sure if i want to go pellet or stick for that route....or even just gas for grilling


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 25, 2016)

I use a torch to get it lit. Also, I heat my smoker at 275 for 1 hr, so I put the pellets in there to dry. When Im ready they get lit quick and away I go at 225 for anything that goes in there.


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 25, 2016)

Loins cook quick - glad yours turned out - it took me a 3 to get it right.


----------

